# Miller's vs. Mpix Pro



## eric-holmes

I currently use Miller's but I am beginning to be disappointed in their selection. Other labs are coming out with newer products and Miller's seems to be dragging their feet. I have always been impressed by Miller's but I was wanting to know some opinions on the quality from people who use Mpix Pro. I know they are basically the same company but they do not offer the same products.

Let's use this graph for comparison. Copy and paste it into your reply. If you have something to add, just add it to the list.
---------------------------------------------------------------

*Miller's*
-free shipping
-color correction
-overnight shipping

*Mpix Pro
*-?


----------



## Jeff Canes

miller's and mpix are the same company; miller is the pro lab & mpix the mask market/consumer

http://www.mpix.com/about/


----------



## rufus5150

He's talking about mpix pro, not mpix (though the catalogs of mpix and mpix pro are closer together).

There are differences. MPIX pro's catalog is wider than Miller's and includes things like framing. Miller's will do (and encourages) their color correction, mpix pro will not do color correction at all (mpix, the consumer side, can and will). Mpix Pro's free shipping is only if the order exceeds $100, but is all fedex and I believe next day.


----------



## eric-holmes

Jeff Canes said:


> miller's and mpix are the same company; miller is the pro lab & mpix the mask market/consumer
> 
> Mpix.com - About Mpix





rufus5150 said:


> He's talking about mpix pro, not mpix



Correct



rufus5150 said:


> There are differences. MPIX pro's catalog is wider than Miller's and  includes things like framing. Miller's will do (and encourages) their  color correction, mpix pro will not do color correction at all (mpix,  the consumer side, can and will). Mpix Pro's free shipping is only if  the order exceeds $100, but is all fedex and I believe next day.



*Miller's*
-free shipping
-color correction
-overnight shipping

*Mpix Pro
*-$4 (possible) overnight shipping
-wider catalog


----------



## KmH

I use all 3: Millers, MpixPro, and Mpix.

I also use H&R Color Lab, WHCC, Bay Photo and whoever else has what I need/want.


----------



## Dale Benfield

Recently, all the MpixPro products have been introduced into the Miller's Catalog.  I know they are working hard on getting everything MpixPro has onto the Miller's side, and when they announce new products, I believe they're going to always put it in Miller's first, then (if applicable) to MpixPro.



rufus5150 said:


> He's talking about mpix pro, not mpix (though the catalogs of mpix and mpix pro are closer together).
> 
> There are differences. MPIX pro's catalog is wider than Miller's and includes things like framing. Miller's will do (and encourages) their color correction, mpix pro will not do color correction at all (mpix, the consumer side, can and will). Mpix Pro's free shipping is only if the order exceeds $100, but is all fedex and I believe next day.


----------



## eric-holmes

Not all things are in millers as in mpix pro. Like standouts and gallery mats.


----------



## dericcainphoto

One thing that I have not seen mentioned is the price difference. I am a customer of Miller's and I would like to know the price difference. Anyone?


----------



## johncam

Watch this video about mpix pro:


----------



## kathyt

I have used all 3 as well. Mpix, Mpix Pro and Millers.  As far as prints go, it is exactly the same printer, print paper, ink, and technique.  The only difference is the price.  If you compare the catalogs for all 3 you will notice that the main difference is PRICE.  Mpix is geared toward non-professional, Mpix Pro is one level up, and Millers is their higher end which is the most expensive.  The products will vary from the 3 slightly as well, but not by too much.  As for color correction, if your monitor is calibrated properly you should not be paying a lab to "color correct" your images.


----------



## KmH

This thread is over 2 years old, and until today had been inactive for a year. I don't know if some spammer dug it up and the has since been banned.

Things changed at Miller's/MpixPro/Mpix. They moved 90 miles from the small town of Pittsburg, Kansas (pop. 20,000), to the much larger town Springfield, Missouri (pop. 160,000).

There were also some management and business practice changes back about 2 years ago, and I started using Miller's less and less.


----------

